# Knife Blades Found In Supplements



## Arnold (Jul 9, 2009)

*Two Liquid Protein Supplements Recalled After Knife Blades Found Inside*

Melvin Baker - AHN Reporter

Washington, D.C. (AHN) - Two protein products are being recalled after knife blades were discovered in containers of each supplement.

The U.S. Food and Drug Administration announced the recalls on Sunday after a knife blade was found in a vial of "Hardcore Energize Bullet." Another blade was found in a vial of "New Whey" liquid products.

No one is known to have been hurt, according to a statement by the FDA.

Both products are manufactured by Protica, Inc., of Whitehall, PA. The company is investigating the incidents, the FDA reported.

Hardcore Energize Bullet is distributed in the U.S. and Canada by iSatori Technologies of Golden, CO, in 2.9-ounce clear vials similar to test tubes. It is available in two flavors, "Blue Rage" and "Black Rush." Blue Rage lot numbers subject to the recall are 1961, 1962 and 1794. Only one lot number for Black Rush - 1963 - is part of the recall.

According to the iSatori website, the drink was ranked in May by AC Nielsen as "one of the top 10 brands in the energy drink and shots category in North America."

The "New Whey" products were distributed by IDS of Oviedo, FL. The liquid is sold in 2.9-ounce clear tubes in two flavors: "New Whey Fruit Punch 25g" and "New Whey Blue Raspberry 42g."

The affected lot for New Whey Fruit Punch is 1960, and 1944 for New Whey Blue Raspberry.

The FDA advised anyone who has purchased any of the products not to consume them.

source


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ooouuuccchhhhh!!!!!


----------



## nkira (Jul 9, 2009)

I drink IDS protein!!!!

IDS Multi Pro Whey Isolate!!! 

It's my second 5lb tub, but thank god no blades!!!


OKay, What are the chances of sabotage here? Possible?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 9, 2009)

nkira said:


> OKay, What are the chances of sabotage here? Possible?








YouTube Video


----------



## tatteredsaint (Jul 9, 2009)

damn that would be one hell of a bad surprise


----------



## franklinb (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn thats shocking i would be afraid of taking these supplements now but in any case will have to continue with it i havent found anything till now.....


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 27, 2009)

And now for the swallowing of the knife blade trick!


----------



## I.C.P. (Jul 27, 2009)

Supp stores are still selling it too.And at a discount too cause of it.


----------



## egodog48 (Jul 27, 2009)

Knife blades?  Really? Kinda ridiculous...Im thinking sabotage as well too...I mean, maybe a disgruntled employee maybe. There really shouldnt be knives near the product at any stage of the process I wouldnt think. At least not in a professional environment


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 28, 2009)

If someone swallowed a fraction of a blade and cut their throat, how much of a lawsuit do you think their would be?


----------



## firefighter573 (Aug 2, 2009)

*yea that wouldnt be good*

yea id be pretty pissed


----------

